# Does anyone knwo what this is



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

The guy i talked to said he's got a wildnerness system riot, sot 10ft something and 28inches wide. anyone know where i can find a pic is 339 a bad price?

cluess yakwannabe

neil


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I think Riot Kayaks are a whole other brand of Kayaks than Wilderness Systems.

You trying to buy stuff on eBay?


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

http://www.atkenco.com/staticsite/prodpg187.asp

They sold for about $500. I think they have been discontinued, but I'm not sure.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

are they any good to fish from as a platform? its a guy in richmond i saw in the paper


neil


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

NTKG said:


> are they any good to fish from as a platform?
> 
> 
> neil


There's no room to carry any gear in that yak. Where ya gonna put your rods and other stuff? Save your money.


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

It's a surfing hull. Big fun, little fishing. Would work to run big baits out though.


----------



## yak_fish (Mar 2, 2005)

WS does make a Tarpon 100 which is similar in size but designed for fishing if your looking for a small yak that is easy to transport.

here is a link http://www.wildernesssystems.com/kayaks/sot/tarpon100.php


----------

